# "Sanctification" in 2 Thessalonians 2:13



## py3ak (Mar 15, 2012)

In [KJV]2 Thessalonians 2:13[/KJV] the phrase occurs, "through sanctification of the Spirit, and belief of the truth". My question pertains to what "sanctification" in this text includes. Seven possibilities occur to me:

A. It means regeneration: Paul is speaking of spiritual resurrection, a passage from death into life, the illumination of our minds and renewal of our wills.
B. It means definitive sanctification: Paul is speaking of the Thessalonians being permanently and finally "set apart" for God.
C. It means progressive sanctification: Paul references the ongoing and still imperfect work of the Holy Spirit in conforming the Thessalonians to the pattern of God's law.
D. It includes both A & B.
E. It includes both A & C.
F. It includes both B & C.
G. It includes A, B, & C.

What do you think, and why?

1 Peter 1:2 is a good cross-reference, as the identical phrase occurs there. That, and the Trinitarian structure of the passage, convince me that however "sanctification" should be taken, "Spirit" is properly capitalized.


----------



## J. Dean (Mar 15, 2012)

It seems to me that I've read more than once that sanctification is used in the sense of initial regeneration in some passages (not always, but sometimes). So while B and C are definite possibilities, there really isn't a reason that A should be ruled out. Consider Hebrews 13:12 (KJV) in which it is the blood of Jesus that sanctifies us. Obviously that is not a passage referring to our progressive sanctification, but salvation. Yet the word "sanctify" is used there.


----------



## A5pointer (Mar 16, 2012)

I see it as B. Those set apart will exhibit A. In fact I wonder if "sanctification" ever means anything else in scripture. I do not deny that a believer's course does include increased conformity to God's law and will. This process has become synonymous with the word "sanctification" but does the biblical record really give the word that definition?


----------



## py3ak (Mar 16, 2012)

1 Thessalonians 4:3,4 don't seem to entirely fit with meaning B, Bruce. Hebrews 12:14, which speaks of pursuing holiness, also seems to lend support to meaning C at least being possible in several texts.

Thanks, Josh - that's a very thoughtful response.

Jeremy, I'm hoping to rule some things out! 7 possibilities is too many.


----------



## moral necessity (Mar 16, 2012)

"...Paul meant simply to introduce, in connection with election, those nearer tokens which manifest to us what is in its own nature incomprehensible, and are cojoined with it by an indisoluble tie. Hence, in order that we may know that we are elected by God, there is no occasion to inquire as to what he decreed before the creation of the world, but we find in ourselves a satisfactory proof if he has sanctified us by his Spirit,--if he has enlightened us in the faith of his gospel. For the gospel is an evidence to us of our adoption, and the Spirit seals it, and those that are _led by the Spirit_ are the _sons of God_, (Rom. 8:14,) and he who by faith possesses Christ has everlasting life. (I John 5:12). These things must be carefully observed, lest, overlooking the revelation of God's will, with which he bids us rest satisfied, we should plunge into a profound labyrinth from a desire to take it from his secret counsel, from the investigation of which he draws us aside. Hence it becomes us to rest satisfied with the faith of the gospel, and that grace of the Spirit by which we have been regenerated. And by this means is refuted the wickedness of those who make the election of God a pretext for every kind of iniquity, while Paul connects it with faith and regeneration in such a manner, that he would not have it judged of by us on any other grounds." - _Calvin's Commentaries on II Thessalonians_

Blessings!


----------



## py3ak (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks, Charles - it seems to me that Calvin takes it as my option E.

If one looks to the contrast with the followers of antichrist, there does seem to be support for meaning C there. For the Thessalonian believers and the followers of antichrist are distinguished with regard to their attitude towards the truth (belief of the truth vs. receiving not the love of the truth and believing a lie): and so sanctification through the Spirit seems to stand in opposition to having pleasure in unrighteousness.

The remarkable William Sclater takes it of holiness, habitual, and actual.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 18, 2012)

Nudge - any other input?


----------

